# who need pens tray for shows?



## Darley (Jul 15, 2007)

I should post this some time ago and some friends reminder me to do, so every one can profit of this and make good use of it, I don't have a well equipped work shop so I do most by hand, tray are cheap to do I collect most of my off cut wood from a cabinet maker, nice square cut, I use my Makita router fitted with a 19m/m (3/4")bull nose bit










I do plunge cutting and free hand, din't have the time to do a jig, a safe way to is to use a router table if you got one, depth of the cut is 8.7 m/m or .343" you can do a little be deep but I find for me is easy to pick up the pen. An Emperor fit well





The piece of scrap wood I got for this example is a small laminated shelve, I draw the lines at 22m/m ( 7/8" I think) then draw the cutting line at 16m/m like that when the cut is done you will have a space between cuts of 3m/m.









note that the board is screw on to a waste plywood board, now to have a good edge when cutting I add some scrap wood length on the side and the edges will have a neat cut




Sorry if I din't take a shot of the full board when cuts are done, but here's 2 tray for boxes ( note is only 7 slots )




I cut the edge of the box and glue them up  attention don't glue the tray yetglue only the edge of the frame for peace of mind I add some tape at the coners of the tray like that it will not stick to the frame









next I remove the tray from the frame and glue the felt with PVA, I brush the glue then apply the felt and give the shape with a wooden dowel




here's the finished frame and glass lid









Here's another tray for display 12 slots ( run short of felt [xx(]





hope this help


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 15, 2007)

Serge,

Thanks for taking the time to show this.
It is a nice alternative to the expensive boxes on the market.


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 15, 2007)

We have been thinking of making our own trays was'nt sure yet how to go about it thanks for sharing this has been a big help[]

Shane


----------



## JimGo (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Serge!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 15, 2007)

Serge,
I've made a recommendation that this should be included in the forthcoming mini-tutorials on the forum.
It's a real good, useful write-up.
Thanks for sharing.
Gary


----------



## stevers (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice tutorial, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job.  Nice use of the scraps.  Thanks for sharing.
Shawn


----------



## woodbutcher (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic idea! There should be a prize or sumthin for that one. Gotta make some of those!


----------



## Darley (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for your comments, glad to help


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the use of felt. You did a very nice job on this!!! I may make one up also.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 21, 2007)

Serge, great idea!  I've been wanting to do something like that, and you made it look easy.  Thanks!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 22, 2007)

Top Job Serge!looks great mate thats just what l have been looking for a core box bit l was not sure about the size too use now this will save me some cash not having too test different core box bits thanks for that mate!now l know what to order.  []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 23, 2007)

FYI, If it was me, I would make a matching bullnose molding that would fit into the groove and glue it to the bottom of some hardboard that you can attach to your router as a new plate. This way your hand held is self-indexing. Keep the plate larger and square so you have some extra "meat" in the cove when you get to the end, say an extra 25% on each end to start and end the cut. Make the first cove without the plate and a fence to keep it square and straight, then attach your index plate and adjust the depth to the cove you just cut. 

Even with a router table you still have to index it somehow or you will be resetting the fence every time. I must have half a dozen router plates for odd ball uses and I don't use the router much!


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 26, 2007)

This is a great idea, i really think it will help me for my first show in Sept.  Have an idea for an arc or fan shape


----------

